# Favorite Camo Brands



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what is your favorite camo brand? We all seem to know what kind of camo we like to use whats yours?

I would have to say the Mossy Oak line of camo is my favorite. Everything from the breakup to the obsession to the shadow grass to the brush and any others mossy oak make, thats almost always if not always what I'm wearing. 








Image from:http://www.usmcstore.com/images/Mossy Oak/pic1024.JPG


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

NATURAL GEAR camo :mrgreen:


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Kings - - and I am liken that ASAT. Like to give it a run anyway.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Chalk up another vote for NatGear. Most versatile camo I've found.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahSprig said:


> Chalk up another vote for NatGear. Most versatile camo I've found.


How does it work in the mud and marsh??

Right now I'm partial to Max 4 and for my big game I wear either military digital or just old Woodland.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Natural Gear


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Second on the Max 4!

Unfortunately, my gun is Mossy Oak.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Natural gear, MO shadow grass, and faded brown duck canvas (i.e. carhartt).


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

M2D Camo "Made to Deceive".


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> M2D Camo "Made to Deceive".


+1


----------

